# Marauder Tuning - Done for now



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings All,

Minus a regulator, I believe I am finished. I am as close to my goal as I believe I am able to get.
Here is the full postings:
http://avveduti.wordpress.com/2010/04/2 ... ng-part-3/
http://avveduti.wordpress.com/2010/04/1 ... ng-part-2/
http://avveduti.wordpress.com/2010/04/1 ... ng-part-1/

I am not sure why, but the manual and my rifle do not line up. Regardless, I am getting about 20 good consistent shots. I can get 25 shots but the FPS is a bit lower. Overall, I will take it.


----------

